# Problema compilazione moduli Realtek 8168.........

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, nella mainboard del mio PC è installata una scheda rete Realtek 8168.

Con i driver 8169 non funziona, anche perchè una sarebbe PCI e l'altra PCI Express.

Quindi facendo rierche sul forum ho trovato questo link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436599-highlight-entdev.html che consiglia di installare delle patch.

Con queste patch, la scheda sembra essere vista correttamente, però in realtà non vede la rete e quindi sono punto a capo.

Ho scaricato i drivers dal sito realtek, solo che in fase di compilazione mi da il seguente errore:

```

Goldrake r1000 # make clean modules

make -C src/ clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/r1000/src'

rm -f *.o *.ko *~ core* .dep* .*.d .*.cmd *.mod.c *.a *.s .*.flags

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/r1000/src'

make -C src/ modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/r1000/src'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/r1000/src modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9'

  CC [M]  /usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.o

/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.c: In function `r1000_close':

/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.c:1450: error: `entdev' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.c:1450: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.c:1450: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/src/r1000/src] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9'

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/r1000/src'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

In pratica non so come uscirne   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cosa mi consigliate?

Grazie.

P.S. Uso il kernel 2.6.16-r9

----------

## stefanoxjx

Non serve più, nel frattempo ho scoperto che entdev, va sostituito con netdev.

```

/usr/src/r1000/src/r1000_n.c:1450: error: `entdev' undeclared (first use in this function) 
```

Spero non sia un errore di battitura del programmatore, perchè altrimenti mi viene spontaneo chiedermi se prima di pubblicare i drivers, provano almeno a compilarli   :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Messaggio a tutti i possessori: ho letto da qualche parte una patch applicabile al kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r6 per far funzionare nativamente la scheda ethernet in questione. L'applicazione della patch non ha funzionato per me, ma la questione che volevo sottoporvi è un'altra: nella discussione si paventava l'utilizzo della patch in questione all'interno del kernel 2.6.18, non specificando se si intendesse il kernel vanilla o le patch di gentoo-sources. Mi sembra di aver capito anche che l'idea era quella di aggiungere il supporto a quello per la scheda 8169, già parte del kernel (senza aggiungere voci alla configurazione, quindi).

Ho appena emerso gentoo-sources-2.6.18 ma non noto niente di particolare. Ho notato anche che le patch applicate automaticamente sono molto poche.

Le domande ora sono due: dove posso trovare un changelog del kernel gentoo per vedere come stanno le cose? E' possibile che questa versione abbia semplicemente le patch base mentre si debba aspettare la versione -r1 per vederne di più applicate?

----------

## power83

Boh...cmq interesato pure io con la 8168B sulla mainboard AsRock Conroe XFire-eSata2.

ps: il livecd di ubuntu la fa andare..........

----------

## lucapost

questo fa sempre comodo!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168

Luca.

----------

## riverdragon

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> questo fa sempre comodo!
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168

 

Il problema non è fare andare la periferica quanto togliere un fastidio che compare ad ogni ricompilazione,

Il livecd di ubuntu la fa andare perché il kernel da loro compilato contiene già il modulo in questione.

----------

## riverdragon

News: genpatches per il kernel 2.6.18-r1 include la patch per far funzionare nativamente la periferica, quindi ora mi sembra che rimanga solo da attendere l'inclusione dei moduli per la scheda ipw3945.

----------

## lucapost

in effetti sembra...ora la provo!

http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/releases-2.6.18.htm

----------

## lucapost

```
jarod ~ # dmesg |grep r8169

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

r8169: eth0: link up

jarod ~ # lspci |grep 8168

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

jarod ~ # uname -a

Linux jarod 2.6.19-gentoo #5 SMP Sat Dec 2 11:42:32 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Il modulo r8169, incluso nel kernel, fa girare la PCI-E RTL8168.

Mandi.

----------

## riverdragon

Molto bene, finalmente nel kernel ufficiale! Ora manca il supporto integrato al modulo ipw3945  :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Molto bene, finalmente nel kernel ufficiale! Ora manca il supporto integrato al modulo ipw3945 

 

Ma che ipw3945   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a me serve un modulo decente per questa:

```
03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> a me serve un modulo decente per questa:
> 
> ```
> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

c'è dal kernel 2.6.18: bcm43xx

----------

## lucapost

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   a me serve un modulo decente per questa:
> 
> ```
> 03:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
> ```
> ...

 

Vero, ma non è affatto stabile: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506391-highlight-bcm43xx.html  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Vero, ma non è affatto stabile: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506391-highlight-bcm43xx.html 

 

uhm... è ancora sperimentale, ma d'altronde è il primo rilascio ufficiale. non si può pretendere che funzioni tutto e subito.

non ho ancora visto in che stato è nel kernel 2.6.19, ma già quello del 2.6.18 a me non funzionava male, fatta eccezione per qualche freeze molto occasionale

----------

